# [Star Wars Saga Edition] Republic Commando - Crimson Squad (Recruiting)



## Blackrat (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, there seems to be quite a few SW games on the boards right now but I've been thinking of starting my own. The idea is of a game that is right on the opposite of my usual playstyle. That is, this one would be heavy on fighting and encounters with very little actual "role" playing. Think of classic dungeon crawling IN SPACE!

The twist with the game: All PC's would be Clones... Or more specifically Clone Commandos on special missions through the Clone Wars. (Ok, I might allow one Jedi in if there's enough players...)

The thing about creating Commandos will be that they would all have standardised ability scores with some room for customisation and fixed gear (again, with some room for specialisation). But their special training will allow free choice of class/features/feats.

So if there's interest, do chime in 

Addendum:

The characters start at lvl 5
Your designations will be RC-22??. You are free to choose the last two numbers, as long as they aren't the same with other players. You can choose your own call sign.

*Clone Commando Species:*
Start with following ability score array:
Str 13, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8
You get 10 points of pointbuy to add as you wish.
You get Light Armor Proficiency feat and Armored Defence talent for free
You get the human's extra trained skill and bonus feat
Automatic Languages: Basic, Mando'a, Military Sign (Rebellion Era Campaign Guide)

*Commando Basic Gear:*
Clone Trooper Armor (Stormtrooper Armor)
Special Helmet Package (Additional funtions*)
Commando Shield Generator (Special rules**)
DC-17m (Standard confiq. equals to Heavy Blaster Rifle***)
DC-15s (Heavy Blaster Pistol)
Vibroknucler
Utility Belt
Survival Pack (Functions as Bandolier)
Thermal Detonator
2 Frag Grenades
2 EMP Grenades

Additional gear may be requisitioned by specialisation. (For example heavy weapons spec. may recieve a grenade launcher add-on to their DC-17's. Or some other big gun...) (If you feel you need something, ask.)

*Additional functions in Helmet Package:
-Electrobinoculars
-Tracking system. Allows you to locate other Clone Commandos within a small radius and also monitor their lifesigns.

**The shield generator gives you SR 10 and has infinite charges but can only be charged outside combat (after a short time of not taking any damage)

***The DC-17m rifle can be reconfigured with add-ons using two move actions. Possible add-ons include Grenade Launcher and Sniper Rifle (S&V p.50)


----------



## Phaezen (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like it could be fun, can I book the heavy weapons expert?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 30, 2009)

Heh, sure. There's always good to be someone with a big gun...

Hmm... I guess the slowness of ENW is eating down on people. Bump!

I'll update some character rules to the first post...


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2009)

I tried to post this yesterday, but yeah I'm interested. I like the idea of playing one of the clones, but with a different feel than the others. Count me in 'rat


----------



## drothgery (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm almost always interested in an SWSE game, but I'm starting a new job on Monday, so I'm not quite sure how much time I'll have going forward.

Still, pencil me in for a recon specialist (mostly scout).


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 31, 2009)

Cool. Now I'm hoping for couple more players...

I added character creation stuff to the first post.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 3, 2009)

Umm... Bumpity bump. I was hoping for at least 4 players, so bumping incase someone would still be interested.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, it's too bad the site is running so slow, it's really affecting the games...


----------



## possum (Aug 3, 2009)

Need a demolitions expert?

Edit: Here's a prelim look at the character.  I may change some stuff around, but I doubt it.  I left my math in for the moment.

[sblock]
RC-2284 ""  CL 
Male Cloned Human (Jango Fett Template) Soldier 5
*Destiny* 5 (Destruction); *Force* 7; *Dark Side* 1
*Init* +9; *Senses* Perception +9
*Languages* Basic, Mando'a, Military sign, Huttese, Can curse in 5 more...
***
*Defenses Ref* 10+2+1+3+5+1=22 (20 flat), *Fort* 10+1+5+2+2=20, *Will* 10+0+0+5=15
*HP* 30+4d10; *Threshold* 20
***
*Speed* 6 sq
*Melee* Unarmed Attack +7, 1d6+4
or
*Melee* Vibroknuckle +7, 1d6+7
or
*Ranged* DC-17 rifle +7, 3d10+2
or 
*Ranged* DC-17 rifle (autofire) +2, 3d10+2
or
*Ranged* Sidearm +7, 3d8+2 
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* 
*Atk Options* SR 10 (shield generator)
***
*Abilities:* STR 14, DEX 15, CON 13, INT 16, WIS 10, CHA 10
*Talents* Armored Defense (free), Comrades in Arms (CW pg. 26), Demolitionist, Improved Armor Defense
*Feats* Armor Proficiency (Light [Free], medium), Extra Second Wind, Martial Arts I, Point Blank Shot, Skill Focus (Mechanics),  Weapon Proficiencies (advanced melee, pistols, rifles, simple)
*Skills* Climb +2+2+5=9, Endurance +1+2+5=8, Initiative +2+2+5=9, Knowledge (Tactics) +3+2+5=10, Mechanics +3+2+5+5=15, Perception +0+2+5+2=9, Use Computer +3+2+5=10
*Possessions* Clone Trooper Armor, special helmet package, commando shield generator, DC-17m blaster rifle, DC-15s sidearm pistol, vibroknuckles, utility belt, survival pack, thermal detonator, 2 frag grenades, 2 EMP grenades
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 4, 2009)

Cool, that'd be four. I hope? How's that new job Dave? Have time for one more game?

So that'd be:
Phaezen - RC-2247 - Heavy weapons
renau1g - ?
drothgery - Recon
possum - RC-2284 - Demolitions

If I may suggest renau1g, either a leadership role or melee pro could be good.


----------



## Phaezen (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't have access to my Star Wars books till the weekend, so I'll have my character up by Tuesday.  Blackrat if you want to get this going sooner I will be happy to accept a pregen.

RC-2247, Call sign "Saw"

2247, the squads heavy weapons expert, has an obsession with weaponry, the bigger the better.  Although a small pistol might be better in certain hypothetical situations, he is yet to encounter one of these.

He is known for being dependable in a firefight and dogged if unimaginative in following orders.  He gets on with 2284, admiring the finess of his destructive skills which often complement his own efforts.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 4, 2009)

Nah, no hurries. I think I'll need way over the weekend to get the first mission in decent shape myself.

Oh, BTW, I'll write a short backstory for the Cuy'val Dar that trained you. Brotherhood, Loyalty and Courage were his most important tenets that he "tried" to impart on all his "children".


----------



## renau1g (Aug 4, 2009)

Blackrat, I was thinking close combat would be his style. Melee is always fun when you bring a Power Hammer to the fight .

Quick Question: I was thinking of making my PC a heavy armour wearer. Is there a version of heavy armour I could take?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 5, 2009)

Hehee... When I suggested the melee specialist I was just watching this trailer and thought how cool it would be for your character to have a power hammer . Now the group starts to remind me of that posse...

Heavy armor. I hadn't really given it a thought as I never would have imagined anyone wanting to use one . Personally I always thought them not the worth of losing speed and dex to reflex. But I guess you could have a bulkier version of the basic armor (to tell the truth, the Katarn-class Commando Armor looks more like medium armor to me anyways, but I decided to make it light in order for everyone to have access). Anyways, it wouldn't be too far out to use the basic Battle Armors if you wish.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2009)

Thinking about it I changed my mind about the armour, but after seeing that trailer could I get a jet pack?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually the interchangeable backpack can be eguipped with a jetpack  That does however limit your carrying capacity, as most of the small stuff is in the backpack (There's nothing to stuff the grenades in except the empty pocket in utility belt...)

Hmm. ENW lives. Bump for the recruiting. If there's someone still interested, I've nothing against having 5 or 6 players.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2009)

Would be interested. Mostly signalman or medic


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 6, 2009)

Ooh. Coolio, a fifth PC. Now this is starting to look good . Welcome in WD. A medic wouldn't be too bad to have, though probably best not to focus too much on healing and drop fighting capability. What sort of class/combo were you thinking?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Actually the interchangeable backpack can be eguipped with a jetpack  That does however limit your carrying capacity, as most of the small stuff is in the backpack (There's nothing to stuff the grenades in except the empty pocket in utility belt...)




Cool beans. It'll let me get in the thick of things easier with the extra mobility. I'm hoping my squad mates can get my back.


----------



## possum (Aug 6, 2009)

As long as it it doesn't get in the way of my commando blowing crap up!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Ooh. Coolio, a fifth PC. Now this is starting to look good . Welcome in WD. A medic wouldn't be too bad to have, though probably best not to focus too much on healing and drop fighting capability. What sort of class/combo were you thinking?




I don't know, if there is a medic talent tree somewhere, but soldier gets the treat injury skill and would be thematic.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 7, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> I don't know, if there is a medic talent tree somewhere, but soldier gets the treat injury skill and would be thematic.




Hmm... I'll look that up. I'm not sure. But yeah, soldier with treat injury is a good thematic medic, especially if coupled with some feats to enhance his capabilities


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... I'll look that up. I'm not sure. But yeah, soldier with treat injury is a good thematic medic, especially if coupled with some feats to enhance his capabilities



That would be Skill Focus (Treat Injury) & Surgical Expertise in the core book.


----------



## Phaezen (Aug 7, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Actually the interchangeable backpack can be eguipped with a jetpack  That does however limit your carrying capacity, as most of the small stuff is in the backpack (There's nothing to stuff the grenades in except the empty pocket in utility belt...)
> 
> Hmm. ENW lives. Bump for the recruiting. If there's someone still interested, I've nothing against having 5 or 6 players.






renau1g said:


> Cool beans. It'll let me get in the thick of things easier with the extra mobility. I'm hoping my squad mates can get my back.






possum said:


> As long as it it doesn't get in the way of my commando blowing crap up!




Or my hail of fire, infact let uss soften the targets up a bit first.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 8, 2009)

*RC-2201 "Reece"*

Okay, first pass at stats

Trained in recon work, Reece disdains the standard bright-white clone trooper armor; he adjusts the look of his armor to better fit whatever environment he's working in (though he tends to default to a dark green or black). He tends to work very carefully... until he tosses in a grenade and calls the rest of the team in.

[sblock=RC-2201 "Reece"]
*RC-2201 "Reece" CL 5*
Medium Clone scout 5
*Destiny* 5; *Force* 7
*Init* +10; *Senses* Perception +9
*Languages* Basic, Mando'a, Military Sign, Huttese
──────────────────────────────────
*Defenses* Ref 21 (18 flat-footed), Fort 19, Will 17
*hp* 53; *Threshold* 19
──────────────────────────────────
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* vibroknucklers -1 (1d4+6)
*Ranged* blaster rifle, heavy +6 (3d10+2)
*Ranged* blaster pistol, heavy +6 (3d8+2)
*Ranged* grenade, emp +6 (3d6+2)
*Ranged* grenade, frag +6 (4d6+2)
*Ranged* thermal detonator +6 (8d6+2)
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* Point Blank Shot
*Special Actions* Quick Draw
──────────────────────────────────
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Special Qualities* Bonus Trained Skill, Bonus Feat 
*Talents* Acute Senses, Blend In, Spotter, Armored Defense [soldier, bonus]
*Feats* Flash and Clear, Informer, Point Blank Shot, Quick Draw, Shake it Off, Skill Focus (Stealth), Weapon Proficiency (pistols), Weapon Proficiency (rifles), Weapon Proficiency (simple), Armor Proficiency (light) [bonus]
*Skills* Endurance +8, Initiative +10, Knowledge (Tactics) +8, Perception +9, Pilot +10, Stealth +15, Survival +9
*Possessions* heavy blaster rifle, heavy blaster pistol, vibroknucklers, EMP grenade, frag grenade, thermal detonator, utility belt, bandolier, Clone Trooper Armor (Stormtrooper Armor), Special Helmet Package (Additional funtions*), Commando Shield Generator (Special rules**)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2009)

Will take a bit time for me. This is only the 2nd character I make with the SWSE rules.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, no problem. I'm in no hurry to start.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2009)

So, how's everyone getting characters together? Lets see, we have:

drothgery - '01 - Recon - Almost ready, looks good to me.
Possum - '84 - Demolitions - Halfway through?
Phaezen - '47 - Heavy weapons - ?
renau1g - Melee - ?
WD - Medic - ?


----------



## Phaezen (Aug 12, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> So, how's everyone getting characters together? Lets see, we have:
> 
> drothgery - '01 - Recon - Almost ready, looks good to me.
> Possum - '84 - Demolitions - Halfway through?
> ...




I will try and work on my character and have something up by the weekend  

On a related topic, can anyone point me towards a decent self filling Saga charactersheet?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2009)

Phaezen said:


> I will try and work on my character and have something up by the weekend
> 
> On a related topic, can anyone point me towards a decent self filling Saga charactersheet?




Heh. That's okay. And no, haven't come across one myself...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2009)

RC-2266, Call sign "Doc"

2266, the squads medical expert, has a quiet nature and hates his nick-name "Dog".

He is very dependable, but prefers the lowest risk (for health) way in any situation. Just saves me the work, he says.

More to come


----------



## possum (Aug 12, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> So, how's everyone getting characters together? Lets see, we have:
> 
> drothgery - '01 - Recon - Almost ready, looks good to me.
> Possum - '84 - Demolitions - Halfway through?
> ...




Well, I've been looking through all my books, and I can't find anything that would make him better.  All I need, in my opinion, is a real name.  And I'm going to need a little help with that one.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 12, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Heh. That's okay. And no, haven't come across one myself...




There's a pretty good Excel sheet at
SagaForge Character Sheet - Wizards Community


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2009)

First Attempt. Gears has been trained on vehicle combat, vehicle repairs and melee weapons. He favours the hammer, as it works well on repairing metal so it feels comfortable to him. How do you want us to do the extra hp (4d10) should we roll on IC or use an average?: 

[sblock=RC-2250 "Gears"]
*RC-2250 "Gears" CL 5*
Medium Clone Soldier 5
*Destiny* 5; *Force* 7
*Init* +10; *Senses* Perception +10
*Languages* Basic, Mando'a, Military Sign
──────────────────────────────────
*Defenses* Ref 22 (19 flat-footed), Fort 21, Will 18
*hp* 40+4d10; *Threshold* 21
──────────────────────────────────
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* Power Hammer +9 (2d12+10) on charge +13 (2d12+12)
*Melee* vibroknucklers +9 (1d4+7)
*Ranged* blaster rifle, heavy +8 (3d10+2)
*Ranged* blaster pistol, heavy +8 (3d8+2)
*Ranged* grenade, emp +8 (3d6+2)
*Ranged* grenade, frag +8 (4d6+2)
*Ranged* thermal detonator +8 (8d6+2)
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* autofire (heavy blaster rifle), Powerful Charge, Withdrawal Strike (advanced melee)

──────────────────────────────────
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Special Qualities* Bonus Trained Skill, Bonus Feat 
*Talents* Weapon Specialization [Advanced Melee], Armored Defense [soldier, bonus], Improved Armor Defense, Second Skin
*Feats* Grand Army of the Republic Training (CWCG 31), Powerful Charge, Withdrawal Strike (KOTOR 35), Weapon Proficiency (advanced melee), Weapon Focus (advanced melee), Weapon Proficiency (pistols), Weapon Proficiency (rifles), Weapon Proficiency (simple), Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium)
*Skills* Endurance +4, Initiative +10, Mechanics +8, Perception +10, Pilot +10, Treat Injury +8, Stealth +5
*Possessions* power hammer, heavy blaster rifle, heavy blaster pistol, vibroknucklers, EMP grenade, frag grenade, thermal detonator, utility belt, bandolier, Clone Trooper Armor (Stormtrooper Armor), Special Helmet Package (Additional funtions*), Commando Shield Generator (Special rules**)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2009)

Stealing and modifying r1's sheet: 

[sblock=RC-2266 "Doc"]
*RC-2266 "Doc" CL 5*
Medium Clone Soldier 5
*Destiny* 5; *Force* 7
*Init* +10; *Senses* Perception +10
*Languages* Basic, Mando'a, Military Sign
──────────────────────────────────
*Defenses* Ref 22 (19 flat-footed), Fort 21, Will 18
*hp* 40+4d10; *Threshold* 21
──────────────────────────────────
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* Power Hammer +9 (2d12+10) on charge +13 (2d12+12)
*Melee* vibroknucklers +9 (1d4+7)
*Ranged* blaster rifle, heavy +8 (3d10+2)
*Ranged* blaster pistol, heavy +8 (3d8+2)
*Ranged* grenade, emp +8 (3d6+2)
*Ranged* grenade, frag +8 (4d6+2)
*Ranged* thermal detonator +8 (8d6+2)
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* autofire (heavy blaster rifle), Powerful Charge, Withdrawal Strike (advanced melee)

──────────────────────────────────
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Special Qualities* Bonus Trained Skill, Bonus Feat 
*Talents* Weapon Specialization [Advanced Melee], Armored Defense [soldier, bonus], Improved Armor Defense, Second Skin
*Feats* Grand Army of the Republic Training (CWCG 31), Powerful Charge, Withdrawal Strike (KOTOR 35), Weapon Proficiency (advanced melee), Weapon Focus (advanced melee), Weapon Proficiency (pistols), Weapon Proficiency (rifles), Weapon Proficiency (simple), Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium)
*Skills* Endurance +4, Initiative +10, Mechanics +8, Perception +10, Pilot +10, Treat Injury +8, Stealth +5
*Possessions* power hammer, heavy blaster rifle, heavy blaster pistol, vibroknucklers, EMP grenade, frag grenade, thermal detonator, utility belt, bandolier, Clone Trooper Armor (Stormtrooper Armor), Special Helmet Package (Additional funtions*), Commando Shield Generator (Special rules**)
[/sblock]

Found the Expert Medic Feat in the Clone Wars Setting


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Stealing and modifying r1's sheet:




& I stole it from drothgery. Thanks!


----------



## drothgery (Aug 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> & I stole it from drothgery. Thanks!




And I just added some BBcode to the output from the SagaForge Excel sheet...


----------



## possum (Aug 17, 2009)

Hope I'm not holding everyone up while trying to think up a real name.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 18, 2009)

Nah, actually it's my vacation holding things up . I've less time to spend in the internet for the next 3 weeks so things might progress a bit sluggishly...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2009)

Thinking about a bit multiclassing or going straight soldier...

  Soldier 4 / Scout 1

  Str 14 (1), Dex 16 (3)*, Con 13 (0)*, Int 14 (2), Wis 14 (4), Cha 8


  Feats:
  Bonus: Light & medium Armor Proficiency, pistols, rifles, simple weapons
  Human: Surgical Expertise
  1: Point Blank Shot
  Soldier 2: Skill Focus (Treat Injury)
  2: Martial Arts I
  Soldier 4: Experienced Medic (Clone Wars p29)
  Scout: Shake it off


  Talents:
  Bonus: Armored Defense
  1: Improved Armored Defense
  3: ?
  Scout 1:  Evasion

  Skills (6= 3 base + 2 Int + 1 'human'):
  Initiative, Perception, Treat Injury, Mechanics, Pilot, Endurance


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

It's all good Blackrat, I'd rather it go sluggishly and you enjoy your vacation (it is the summer after all).

I'll still be here whenever you get moving


----------



## renau1g (Sep 6, 2009)

Just a bump to keep this from falling off the main pages. I know there's still another week or 10 days until Blackrat's vacation is over.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 6, 2009)

No, it's been 3 weeks already. The vacation is over in about 8 hours, which means I should really go to bed right now . I was actually planning on starting the game during the vacation but I spent less time on the 'puter than I anticipated. So, I'll take a look through the characters tomorrow, and we'll start sometime during the next few days if everyone is still around and willing...


----------



## drothgery (Sep 6, 2009)

FYI (and unless you haven't seen this elsewhere), I'll be out of town on business Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 7, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> No, it's been 3 weeks already. The vacation is over in about 8 hours, which means I should really go to bed right now . I was actually planning on starting the game during the vacation but I spent less time on the 'puter than I anticipated. So, I'll take a look through the characters tomorrow, and we'll start sometime during the next few days if everyone is still around and willing...




Than it was probably a good vacation.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2009)

drothgery said:


> FYI (and unless you haven't seen this elsewhere), I'll be out of town on business Tuesday and Wednesday.




Yeah, I noticed. It's okay. I'll postpone the start with a couple more days.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Than it was probably a good vacation.




It was. Relaxing certainly. Mostly hanging out with my friends. Damn students and their extra long vacations .


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2009)

Oops, have to finish the character soon... good I subscribed here.


----------



## Phaezen (Sep 7, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Oops, have to finish the character soon... good I subscribed here.




Ditto


----------



## renau1g (Sep 7, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> It was. Relaxing certainly. Mostly hanging out with my friends. Damn students and their extra long vacations .




You're like Europeans  , actually I'm lucky and get 3 weeks here. Next year or the year after I'll move up to 4 weeks... can't wait.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, I put up a character thread, so when you are ready, post them here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...-commando-crimson-squad-character-thread.html

Anyone need any help with finishing up? I could think up a suitable call-sign for Possum if you still need.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

Blackrat, how do we determine HP? I've got 4d10 from the 4 levels of soldier still. Average or roll?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 12, 2009)

I think now that I'm working again, I'm going to have to back out of this, especially since it hasn't started yet.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2009)

I guess my vacation kinda killed this off before we could start...


----------



## Mando' (Oct 9, 2009)

THIS GAME DOES NOT HAVE TO DIE!

^^

I have loved the commandos since the pc game..
Still have it to xD

INFACT I PLAYED IT TODAY!
Lmao, re-started the campaign.

Anyway..
Since no one has taken the roll of squad leader (What boss was in the game) I will take that job =]
I already send rat an email.. anyway.. LETS REVIVE THIS GAME!
WHERE IS DOC!? BRING THE.. paddle thingys..
ANYWAY.. Yeah..


----------



## renau1g (Oct 9, 2009)

*Clear*.... *Clear*.... *Damnit Jim I'm a doctor, not a miracle worker*


----------



## Mando' (Oct 9, 2009)

-Slaps doc across the face hard- DAMMIT DOC! YOU SAID LAST TIME WE WERE AT THE BAR THAT YOU WERE A MIRICAL WORKER!


Oh.. this might be the problem.. -plugs the life support back in- ^^; I unpluged to so I could play my nintendo..


----------



## Mando' (Oct 10, 2009)

(I dont know the rule on double posting here, and I know the edit button is normaly what to do, but this is kinda a new subject.. A new paragraph if you will, so I would like to post a new reply)

Anyway,
Is there ANYONE besides me that thinks this game can still work? 
I am more than happy to help anyone.
I have most of the books right now, rest are coming in the mail xD

SERIOUSLY.. I want this game..


----------



## renau1g (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm still up for it.


----------



## possum (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm still up for it, really.


----------



## Mando' (Oct 10, 2009)

OKAY!
So thats two, plus me.
Thats 3!
I'm sure that most commando squads have atlest 4 members..
SO...
-puts a bucket on the end of a mop and draws a face on it-
This is bob, He will be our 4th if no one eles shows


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm... Yeah, there are things to reconsider. The Galaxy at War book had most stuff I had homebrewed so some things would change. Also, I have a bit going on in personal life so I don't think I could pull a good start within a few weeks. But, I'm not against reviwing this idea, it'll just take some time again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2009)

Will maybe have the capacity for this game (as PC) in a few weeks.


----------



## Mando' (Oct 12, 2009)

Well,
I understand.
Making a game does take a lot of time and effort.
My friend is always working on like 4 - 5 campaigns at a time, and he BARLY has a social life.


So if you cant do it, thats perfectly fine.
I just saw this thread and went all guns a blazin'.
Anyway, I can always wait.
Plus if you dont wanna make the game, I was thinking about making a commando one myself (In fact by googleing for rules on commandos I came across this thread)

Anyway, Thanks for not shooting me already ^^: (I've been quiet anoying)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 23, 2009)

As I understand it, if no one else has volunteered yet, you would like a fourth player, If someone could show me a template that I could use and tell me what my character would be doing I can fill in a gap, if you don't need me, that's fine too.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 23, 2009)

The excel spreadsheet that was posted doesn't work for me (I have a _really_ old administrative computer so I can't download very much). Also just a quick note, I'm very rusty on Saga edition, so any comments like "no, that's not what you're supposed to do" will be very much appreciated.


----------

